# Spaceliner



## bikebozo (Feb 25, 2020)

Would these 2 bikes be worth 500.00 as a pair , or does any one have a comment , thanks Walter branche


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 25, 2020)

YES ,   if they both are that nice..........................but...................I only see 1 bike


----------



## SteveF (Feb 25, 2020)

I only see one bike, as well. I'm a sucker for the spaceliners and especially that 7 tank. I believe I'd give 500 for two like that.


----------



## Rambler (Feb 25, 2020)

I agree $500 for two like that is probably in the ballpark. 

If you purchase them make sure you get the tire seated properly on the rim, looks like it's about to have a blowout in the photo.


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 25, 2020)

yes, at least.

In that condition probably more, if the lights are working.

Saddle and hand grips are wrong


----------



## SteveF (Feb 25, 2020)

Rambler said:


> I agree $500 for two like that is probably in the ballpark.
> 
> If you purchase them make sure you get the tire seated properly on the rim, looks like it's about to have a blowout in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 1146145



Good eye!


----------



## SteveF (Feb 25, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> yes, at least.
> 
> In that condition probably more, if the lights are working.
> 
> Saddle and hand grips are wrong



Fortunately the seats and grips are fairly easy to come by. I'd definitely change it to a more original seat and grips.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 25, 2020)

I did not show the girls , so now here it is


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 25, 2020)

Yup.....................Worth 5 bills......................Yep     AND  once again especially if the front AND back light are in working order on BOTH bikes


----------



## SteveF (Feb 25, 2020)

The girls bike looks pretty good. Those definitely don't command much money. Again, I'd replace the seat and grips. Was that tank painted? I can't recall seeing that style in white. You'd be mostly paying for the boys bike. I think it'd be like a $375/$125 price split. Maybe try to get him down on his price a little. Looks like one of the knobs may be missing on the tank console. Definitely cool bikes though. I have a western auto chrome boys spaceliner and a Sears chrome ladies spaceliner.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 26, 2020)

Extremely nice condition of the least expensive Spaceliners...painted frame, non-springer fork and missing the noted original seats and grips, BUT I would pay VERY close to $500 for that pair.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks for everyone's help , they raised the price when I posted them on here , someone saw where they were , and offered more money , 25.00 more , I know who you are and you have caused a problem , note to the honest and cool people on here , do not post photos of bikes until they are bought ,.no big deal to me , I buy bikes all the time . I was reaching out to the knowledge of the CABE community . I got educated!


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 26, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> I got educated!




CLASS DISMISSED!


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 26, 2020)

I would never post anything on here in an open forum if I was interested in buying it from something like Craig's list or Ebay.  I would private message a member here that I thought might be able to help me with a decision.  The Spaceliner forum here has many knowledgeable members, that's where I would have gone.
Live and learn unfortunately.


----------



## SteveF (Feb 26, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> Thanks for everyone's help , they raised the price when I posted them on here , someone saw where they were , and offered more money , 25.00 more , I know who you are and you have caused a problem , note to the honest and cool people on here , do not post photos of bikes until they are bought ,.no big deal to me , I buy bikes all the time . I was reaching out to the knowledge of the CABE community . I got educated!
> 
> View attachment 1146390



Bummer to hear that, man


----------



## Eddieman (Feb 26, 2020)

Walter - I checked the calendar, it's not April 1st!


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 26, 2020)

What does that mean , ?


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 26, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> I would never post anything on here in an open forum if I was interested in buying it from something like Craig's list or Ebay.  I would private message a member here that I thought might be able to help me with a decision.  The Spaceliner forum here has many knowledgeable members, that's where I would have gone.
> Live and learn unfortunately.



No problem to me , I just want to spread the word there are some real screwed up people on this CABE,  and like you have written , be private , with a member on a specific forum . I still Win!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 27, 2020)

April 1st - that special day two weeks before taxes are due.

The Fool with more dough is bound to leave you sour.

Hang in there Walter, your fish will bite someday.


----------



## BrentP (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice find.  The woman's is 64/65 vintage and the men's is 66-68 vintage, so they aren't really matching (if you want to get picky).  They're both the bottom level Spaceliner and normally I would say not worth $500 for the pair, but because they are both in such good condition I think that price is fair.  Too bad it doesn't appear to be working out for you... that sucks.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 28, 2020)

Not a big deal to me . I get bikes all the time , . I think it is funny that the guy who keeps trying to cause problems , raised the price of my skylark by 50.00 , when he saw it listed . I went ahead and payed 450.00 instead of 400.00 , and sold the skylark for 2,500 , I had to drive about 100 miles round trip , . It was listed as old Elgin girls bicycle ,400.00-a famous cycle buyer taught me , you get what you get , and when you get it, you got it , Sam Fitz Simmons


----------

